# Classic Heavy Hitter slingshot - Island Made Catapults



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Greetings and thanks to Canada ????

Maker of this Classic Heavy Hitter slingshot is Island Made Catapults/Shane MacArthur.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

WOW what a beautiful slingshot. Congratulations brother.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm going to have to get myself one of these beauties


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Welcome to the ever growing Island Made slingshot family! They are quite a bit heavier when compared to most frames, but if you're like me, you won't be able to put it down. The HH was my first frame from Shane and now I have a whole bunch more. Just something about them that makes you want to pick it up and shoot. Looking forward to see a shooting video. Enjoy!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

You continue to flatter me my friend. My most humbled thank you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Kalevala,

You are the epitome of a slinger... and that Island Made is a top builder.

Man, this is so !!!

Stay warm up there, friend.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

sweet frame i can not wait see shooting vid


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Great craftsmanship & nice looks.. happy shooting!

Lookin' furrit tae the video!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Reed Lukens said:


> I'm going to have to get myself one of these beauties


PM'd you my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

wow thats a nice looking frame


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Sweet frame awesome build again Shane nice work congrats Kalevala look forward to a video

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> WOW what a beautiful slingshot. Congratulations brother.


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> I'm going to have to get myself one of these beauties


 I think You could like one of these B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> Welcome to the ever growing Island Made slingshot family! They are quite a bit heavier when compared to most frames, but if you're like me, you won't be able to put it down. The HH was my first frame from Shane and now I have a whole bunch more. Just something about them that makes you want to pick it up and shoot. Looking forward to see a shooting video. Enjoy!


Thank You very much StringSlap 

I really wish to have more time to shoot. Two shooting videos done last weekend.

Two really short ones, because shooting felt so easy :banana:


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

another great slingshot is that a allen key hole in the forks hat lets you take this bad boy apart


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Island made said:


> You continue to flatter me my friend. My most humbled thank you.


I don't have any hand skills, so I really like when someone is able to make beautiful things like this :thumbsup:

Thanks for making these B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship


Just what I have been thinking many times already :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Kalevala,
> 
> You are the epitome of a slinger... and that Island Made is a top builder.
> 
> ...


Thank You very much MakoPat 

Weather I quite warm now (0°C) so no problem staying warm :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Port boy said:


> sweet frame i can not wait see shooting vid


Thanks Port boy


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Trap1 said:


> Great craftsmanship & nice looks.. happy shooting!
> 
> Lookin' furrit tae the video!


So true Trap1 

Tomorrow perhaps...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Got Bands said:


> wow thats a nice looking frame


It looks even better without greasy fingerprints


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

bingo said:


> Sweet frame awesome build again Shane nice work congrats Kalevala look forward to a video
> 
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Thanks bingo :thumbsup:

Fork is just a fork and then there is something more closer to the metal art like this.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robbo said:


> another great slingshot is that a allen key hole in the forks hat lets you take this bad boy apart


Slingshot, that can be imagined seen in knight's hand :headbang:

Yes, that is.


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Love mine Kalevala bit different tho thanks again Shane 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

bingo said:


> Love mine Kalevala bit different tho thanks again Shane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > You continue to flatter me my friend. My most humbled thank you.
> ...


No hand skills....?!? I beg to differ! Your one of the best shooters I know. That's not only hand skills, but amazing full body/mind control. I'd say that's skill my friend.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

My HH doing it's thing today!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HELLO!!!! The Island can work a frame YO!!!! Great pick up and great shooting Mr.Kalevala!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I sure wish I had a Classic-Heavy-Hitter...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> HELLO!!!! The Island can work a frame YO!!!! Great pick up and great shooting Mr.Kalevala!





Island made said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Island made said:
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

StringSlap said:


> My HH doing it's thing today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Color of brass looks awesome


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> HELLO!!!! The Island can work a frame YO!!!! Great pick up and great shooting Mr.Kalevala!


Thank You very much Flatband :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

J



Slide-Easy said:


> I sure wish I had a Classic-Heavy-Hitter...


Just send a message to Island made catapults....


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Kalevala said:


> Greetings and thanks to Canada
> 
> Maker of this Classic Heavy Hitter slingshot is Island Made Catapults/Shane MacArthur.


Very nice slingshot, but do you know where you can order one ?

thanks


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Adonis said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings and thanks to Canada
> ...


https://slingshotforum.com/user/41216-island-made/


----------

